# United States may be closing international immigration offices



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I got a note from RAO That the United States Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS), closing offices at Manila Embassy they are in preliminary talks on taking this action but nothing finalized yet.

I remember reading something in the news about this and I also found a couple of articles on it that explains it well. 

https://www.latimes.com/politics/la...m-citizenship-immigration-20190312-story.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.aa5acead79ab


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I got a note from RAO That the United States Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS), closing offices at Manila Embassy they are in preliminary talks on taking this action but nothing finalized yet.
> 
> I remember reading something in the news about this and I also found a couple of articles on it that explains it well.
> 
> ...


The jist of this is that now there will be no option for Direct Consular Filing or commonly referred to as DCF anymore. That is the only thing that changed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cyberfx1024 said:


> The jist of this is that now there will be no option for Direct Consular Filing or commonly referred to as DCF anymore. That is the only thing that changed.


Here's the link to the services they provide.

https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/


----------

